# Any big guys riding a lefty fork?



## lacofdfireman (Dec 9, 2013)

Looking for a new bike. Sold my Scott Genius 920 and want a bike with more suspension travel. I'm a big guy at 6'4 and 260. Was curious as to the cannondale bikes with the lefty fork. Can they handle the weight? 

I test rode a Yeti SB 5.5 and loved it. The shop only had a 
Are though and I'd definitely need an XL. Did get a chance to ride a friends 5.5 XL on the street in front of his house but not in the dirt. And it was about an $11k build so way more than I would get. 

What are some comparable bikes for a Clyde for the Yeti SB 5.5 in riding style and suspension travel? I believe it's considered an Enduro/Trail bike. 

Asked this on the main forum also in a round about way. But really this should be more of a Clyde questions as not all bikes will work for a guy my size. Really like the SC Hightower in an XXL but I like buying used when possible and that bike hasn't been on the market long enough for people to start selling them yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

lacofdfireman said:


> Looking for a new bike. Sold my Scott Genius 920 and want a bike with more suspension travel. I'm a big guy at 6'4 and 260. Was curious as to the cannondale bikes with the lefty fork. Can they handle the weight?
> 
> I test rode a Yeti SB 5.5 and loved it. The shop only had a
> Are though and I'd definitely need an XL. Did get a chance to ride a friends 5.5 XL on the street in front of his house but not in the dirt. And it was about an $11k build so way more than I would get.
> ...


Im your size ..and ride a xl santa cruz hightower . With a 50 mm stem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lacofdfireman (Dec 9, 2013)

blacksheep5150 said:


> Im your size ..and ride a xl santa cruz hightower . With a 50 mm stem
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got pics? If you would have had the choice at the time would you have gone with the XXL? Or is your XL plenty big?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

lacofdfireman said:


> Got pics? If you would have had the choice at the time would you have gone with the XXL? Or is your XL plenty big?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










its a big bike , i think the xl is plenty big for me , had i gone xxl , im sure i would have regretted it ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

6'2.5" and 205 lbs and I ride a lefty. No issues at all.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

250# and ride a Lefty. Thing is solid as a rock so far, it can hold up.

a few comparable bikes to the 5.5 would be the Specialized Stumpjumper (newer models), Trek Remedy or Slash, Santa Cruz Hightower or Bronson


----------



## Craig S (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm 250, and I have a Lefty on my F-Si. It's an outstanding fork and is very robust. I would not worry about weight on a Lefty, they are just as strong as any other fork. 

That said, the Lefty seems to do better on 100-130mm applications. Longer travel Lefty forks appear to have more reliability issues than the shorter travel ones. Anecdotal to be sure, but Cannondale didn't put one on the new Jekyll and I expect that had something to do with it. 

It does kind of make sense, there is a lot to package up into a single stancion if you're hoping to get 160mm of travel. Jamming all the parts in there has to be a challenge. 

I really do love mine though. I hope they find a way to fix those issues for longer travel ones.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

6'3" 205lbs, older aluminum Lefty max 140 modified for fatbike with modern PBR internals. Love it. alternately, the current Lefty Super Max 2.0 130mm is pretty badass and up to the task.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

210Lbs. Ride a Lefty no problem.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

6'8" and 265#s. I ride a lefty and prefer it to most of the shocks I've ridden due to its stiffness and compliance.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

250+ and had a Lefty. Miss it. Thing was the best fork I've ever ridden.


----------



## lacofdfireman (Dec 9, 2013)

I still want to try a lefty someday. I did end up buying a new Yeti SB 5.5 Turq frame and am building it up. Hopefully will be riding it by this weekend if everything goes as planned. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

